
Show HN: Doka.js – A vanilla JavaScript image editor - rikschennink
https://pqina.nl/doka/
======
rikschennink
Hi! Developer here, I've build Doka over the past months as an extension to
FilePond.js. When I was half way I decided it would be better as a standalone
editor. It's super fast, can crop, resize, rotate, and flip images (also
SVGs).

